# Skilled Migration: 262113 - Systems Administrator



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I have recently completed my skills assessment and obtained a positive for 262113 - Systems Administrator. I have lodged my EOI (EOI date - 16 Oct 2015) indicating NSW as my preferred location. My current score on the DIBP points test is 65.

My question is, currently I have 10 points for English (Proficient). I missed Superior by 2 points in speaking (I got 77 whereas I need 79). Do you think i should retake my PTE-A and try to get the required score to improve my DIBP points to 75? Is it worth spending money on re-taking the exam?

I know its too early as i have been in the EOI queue for less than 2 months now.

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

varun86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently completed my skills assessment and obtained a positive for 262113 - Systems Administrator. I have lodged my EOI (EOI date - 16 Oct 2015) indicating NSW as my preferred location. My current score on the DIBP points test is 65.
> 
> ...


Hi varun,

I think you just missing something bigger that 262113 System administrator occupation not included in SOL and any other states occupation list. So better to change your occupation instead of re-taking PTE-A exam .


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

abbasahmad said:


> Hi varun,
> 
> I think you just missing something bigger that 262113 System administrator occupation not included in SOL and any other states occupation list. So better to change your occupation instead of re-taking PTE-A exam .





> Originally Posted by varun86 View Post
> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently completed my skills assessment and obtained a positive for 262113 - Systems Administrator. I have lodged my EOI (EOI date - 16 Oct 2015) indicating NSW as my preferred location. My current score on the DIBP points test is 65.
> ...



Hi Abbas,

Please do not give misleading information to the guy who is just new in this.

CSOL is a master list which contains all the occupations so does 262113.

Here is the CSOL Occupation list for your reference.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

Varun,

Yes, it would be good idea to go for another attempt of PTE qas you were quite close to get 79+ .. that would increase your points to 75 and you should get invite sooner.

All the best.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

As i know individual can apply if he/she nominated by a State or Territory Government and must nominate an occupation from either the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) OR the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL). For state or territory we have to get sponsorship from particular states but right now only SA open to sponsor for system administrator. Pls correct me if i'm wrong on it.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Varun

I'm afraid but Abbas is right... you limit your chances in this code. It seems it's available only in South Australia and that too you need to satisfy certain conditions

https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

Check out the link above, the occupation code was available earlier in ACT but it's closed now. You should anyway increase your points to get a better chance for SA nomination

Best of Luck


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, do i have a choice?? Systems administrator is what suits my skill set closely. As of now, I am applying for NSW under stream 2 

(Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*)

It is not very clear as to how many points is considered "high points"


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I did retake my PTE-A and i got the scores as below

Listening - 90
Reading - 83
Speaking - 80
Writing - 90

My total DIBP score stands at 75 (including SS)
I suppose there is no scope for further improvement on my score anymore :-(

From all the research I have done, chances for 262113 are bleak. I am planning to wait for a couple of months for NSW SS. In the meantime, i am planning to get my skills re-assessed on some other code. What i dont understand is why keep the code when you are not intending on inviting anyone??!!

Frustration continues....


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did retake my PTE-A and i got the scores as below
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,
I have known someone who got invite in NSW stream2 with (70+5) point in HR Advisor category after 3 months of lodging EOI,so keep fingers crossed!


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Varun,

Took the PTE-A Jan8th; got result on Jan-9th-2016 (L89; R80;S90;W90). Checked the site: anzscosearch.com and I am also intending to apply with the same code: 262113. I applied for ACS on Dec 16-2015 and still waiting for the +ve result. (Guess it is getting postponed due to Chris & New Year holidays their website says closed from Dec24-Jan7). I am expecting my points to be 75 as well (Total 10 Years of exp). I guess the best we can do is to wait until July 1st 2016 to apply for NSW when they reset their caps on quotas. As a matter of fact, When they mean "very high score" for SA, they mean a score which is atleast 85


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Took the PTE-A Jan8th; got result on Jan-9th-2016 (L89; R80;S90;W90). Checked the site: anzscosearch.com and I am also intending to apply with the same code: 262113. I applied for ACS on Dec 16-2015 and still waiting for the +ve result. (Guess it is getting postponed due to Chris & New Year holidays their website says closed from Dec24-Jan7). I am expecting my points to be 75 as well (Total 10 Years of exp). I guess the best we can do is to wait until July 1st 2016 to apply for NSW when they reset their caps on quotas. As a matter of fact, When they mean "very high score" for SA, they mean a score which is atleast 85


Hi Rajnath,

When you calculate your points, do keep in mind that ACS deducts some years from your total work experience depending on factors such as your education etc. For me they deducted 4 yrs out of my total of 7 and half years.. So, I come in the 3-5 years skilled employment bracket.

regards,
varun


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi,

I have 8 years of work experience and my ielts score is 

R 7.5
L 7.0
S 6.0
W 6.0

But my overall score for EOI is reaching 65 with out additional 10 points for IELTS (as I dont have 7 in each band).

Can Please some one let me know if I am eligible to apply for PR.


One more thing I want to know ...what is the probability of getting an IT job or a full time job in Australia, I have a good job and good career here , So will it be good decision to move to Australia,


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 8 years of work experience and my ielts score is
> 
> ...


Hi arun,

Have you got your ACS done? Without the ACS you can't find your points breakup.

For example in my case I too had 8 years of experience but since my bachelor's was from electronics, ACS found it irrelevant education and also they consider the experience in a way that your overall experience is not actual experience as you learn the work in initial years. So they reduced it to three years.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Thats bad, How come they do that, 

My Batchelors is in I.T and I have job experience in same


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Thats bad, How come they do that,
> 
> My Batchelors is in I.T and I have job experience in same


Then they might not deduct much..but its always better to get the ACS done before so that you will be sure about your aim in ielts or PTE?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

For ACS to be done, I need to submit a letter on a letter head from my company regarding my duties etc.. etc.., But I am sure they wont provide that, Are there any alternatives for that


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi Rajnath,
> 
> When you calculate your points, do keep in mind that ACS deducts some years from your total work experience depending on factors such as your education etc. For me they deducted 4 yrs out of my total of 7 and half years.. So, I come in the 3-5 years skilled employment bracket.
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

No Worries, As expected, I got my ACS result on Jan 10th and they considered nearly 6 Years of my experience and I'm pocketing 10 points here for my Exp. So, my over all official score is now 75 for the points test. But still, No state is accepting our scores as currently 262113 is not available with any of the states except NSW and SA. But these states are also asking "very highly scoring" candidates. I think we may need to still wait further until the quotas are reset by July1st 2016. You know what, to the best of my knowledge, Victoria has not offered for 262113 last year. Hopefully it may open up this Year. Also, personally I feel that for our profession, we may choose the states in this order: 1. NSW 2. Victoria 3. SA and 4. ACT as there are large number of IT companies in these 4 states. (equivalent to Bangalore, Mumbai, Chennai and NCR back home)


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> For ACS to be done, I need to submit a letter on a letter head from my company regarding my duties etc.. etc.., But I am sure they wont provide that, Are there any alternatives for that


There is an alternative, you put all the duties on a government stamp paper and get it signed from one of your co-worker.

I did that for one of my company.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> No Worries, As expected, I got my ACS result on Jan 10th and they considered nearly 6 Years of my experience and I'm pocketing 10 points here for my Exp. So, my over all official score is now 75 for the points test. But still, No state is accepting our scores as currently 262113 is not available with any of the states except NSW and SA. But these states are also asking "very highly scoring" candidates. I think we may need to still wait further until the quotas are reset by July1st 2016. You know what, to the best of my knowledge, Victoria has not offered for 262113 last year. Hopefully it may open up this Year. Also, personally I feel that for our profession, we may choose the states in this order: 1. NSW 2. Victoria 3. SA and 4. ACT as there are large number of IT companies in these 4 states. (equivalent to Bangalore, Mumbai, Chennai and NCR back home)


Hi Raj,

Some people in the forum advice me.changing your occupation code may help you in getting the invitations fast.

what are your suggestions on that for example computer and network technician since they have more number of invitations issued.
I know it's confusing but since we do not have any other option I was looking to try that.
do you have any idea about that ?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> For ACS to be done, I need to submit a letter on a letter head from my company regarding my duties etc.. etc.., But I am sure they wont provide that, Are there any alternatives for that


Hi Arun,

Yes, there is an alternative for that. Don't worry. All you need to do is, in your company, in the same project, get a signature of the person who is at least one level superior to you. On a 20 Rupees Non Judicial paper, You need to jot down your roles and responsibilities and get it signed by a Notary and your superior mentioning the* same date* and notary explicitly stating that: "*Sworn and signed before me*". 

Also write this statement on the same paper: *I am making this declaration sine details about the job description are not mentioned in any of the company issued letters.*

If still having ambiguities, let me know. I can guide you with this. Since I already got my ACS done only 2 days back by following this route for one my previous companies where it was difficult to get the referral letter on the company issued letter head.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Rajnath, 

I have 8 years of work experience out of which 7 years 11 months is in one company and I have joined new company a month back, Some how I can manage to get letters signed on stamp paper as advised by you , But new company I dont think any colleague will do that, And if its less than 8 years then my points will go down. 

Also have you faced any issue with ACS decreasing your no. of yrs of EXP?

And do I need to approach any consultancy to do this process?


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes Vivsontime,

Even I thought about it before deciding on the 190 Visa. But by then I had already collected all my official docs with regards to my profession from my previous employers and when I wanted to try with CNSE profile, my employers said they would not reissue the papers again. You may try if your employers oblige with you again. But also, I heard that first preference for Visa processing is given only for 190 visas and then 189 visas provided CSOL skill is listed on that state. If you are done with your ACS process, then it is too costly and risky again. If you are still not done with ACS, you can try with CNSE profile again.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi Rajnath,
> 
> I have 8 years of work experience out of which 7 years 11 months is in one company and I have joined new company a month back, Some how I can manage to get letters signed on stamp paper as advised by you , But new company I dont think any colleague will do that, And if its less than 8 years then my points will go down.
> 
> ...


Still No worries. As per ACS rules, after your graduation, minimum 2 years of experience is deducted. So out of 7 Years 11 months, you would be considered for at least 5 years. And any thing above 5 years will give you 10 points. To summarize, even if you add both companies for Experience, ACS at the most may give you credit only for just >5 years and not 8 years as per their standards.



arunkhandelwal said:


> Also have you faced any issue with ACS decreasing your no. of yrs of EXP?


Yes, I faced the issue with ACS decreasing my work Exp. Out of 9.5 Years Exp, they reduced for nearly 4 Years

regards,
Raj


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

But my score will be 55 If my experience is counted as 5+  ,
Age 30
IELTS 0
Exp : 10
Education 15

Any scope of points improvement here?

And can I do by myself or approach any consultanat.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Arun,

Our Job code comes under "ICT skills" and we seriously need to have atleast 10 points from IELTS or PTE-A before we can even apply for EOI. Trust me, with out the English Language skills, we are not eligible to apply. 

A 7 in each band of IELTS is mandatory. 

Please Note: These days, it has become very difficult to get 7 in each band (L; R; W; S scores.) I suggest to appear for PTE-A. In that you need to get at least 65 + in each of L+R+W+S to gain 10 points. If you get lesser than 65 score in any of the PTE -A English skills, you would get only 0 points. Also, on the points test, Even if you cross 60 points with state sponsorship and if you don't have English Language skills (if you have Zero in IELTS/PTE-A), you would n't be eligible to apply. Even if you will, you will not be considered.

If you approach a consultant, get ready to spend anywhere from 60,000 INR to 80,000 INR on their fees. ACS will cost you nearly INR 25,000. A single attempt of IELTS will cost you nearly INR 10,500 (which is difficult to pass) and PTE -A Exam will cost you nearly INR 9800/- -->This is easier to pass and get 10 points. This is the only way you can apply.

regards,
Raj


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Rajnath for the information,

I had posted in Australian forum regarding the same and I got replies saying I can apply, Thats the reason I was going forward with ACS and other doubts.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Thanks Rajnath for the information,
> 
> I had posted in Australian forum regarding the same and I got replies saying I can apply, Thats the reason I was going forward with ACS and other doubts.


Arun,

Even if f you cross 60 points with your age, qualification and Exp you can apply you will have to get ready to spend nearly ~ INR 1,80,000 for the Australian visa processing fee. But you would n't be given any preference and no edge would be given if you don't have English skills. 

Let me tell you the logic behind this. A PR visa is equivalent to a would be Australian citizen and they consider themselves to be proficient in their native language and they expect a prospective immigrant to at least have proficient skills (Equal to 7 in each band of IELTS or > 65 points in PTE-A). Then only they would consider to process your visa.

If you don't want to give IELTS/PTE-A, there is one more route. You need to get an Employer who can sponsor your visa and in that case there is no requirement for English language test and that Visa is called 487 and is temporary and also difficult to find an employer who would sponsor you.

regards,
Raj


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok thanks for the information, I will check out PTE A/IELTS then....


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi All, 

I got my INVITATION email for NSW nomination yesterday. I paid the 300 aud application fee and applied for nomination. My details below :

Code - 262113 systems administrator 
DIBP score - 75
EOI online since Dec 10 with the aforementioned score. 
Ad per the acknowledgement email, the processing time is 3 months. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Purna (Nov 15, 2013)

"
Hi, 
Could you please confirm if NSW sponsoring for "System Administrator" ?

Thanks,
"


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my INVITATION email for NSW nomination yesterday. I paid the 300 aud application fee and applied for nomination. My details below :
> 
> ...


Contrasts buddy...good luck for future proceedings..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Varun,

As rightly said, no state is sponsoring System administrator at this moment. It's not enough to avail a state sponsorship if your occupation is listed in CSOL it should be open in any of the states as well.

Please review the NSW list, it's closed for both 190 & 489 subclass.

The closet profile for system administrator will be "Computer network & systems Engineer. You should be the better person to decide on job description of CNSE.

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Purna said:


> "
> Hi,
> Could you please confirm if NSW sponsoring for "System Administrator" ?
> 
> ...


Hi Purna,

Technically, all the occupations in the broader DIBP CSOL are open for invitation ever since NSW introduced "stream 2". So, to answer your question, yes..

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Priya.S said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> As rightly said, no state is sponsoring System administrator at this moment. It's not enough to avail a state sponsorship if your occupation is listed in CSOL it should be open in any of the states as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Priya,

Can you elaborate a little? Why would a state send out invitations for nomination if it has a blanket ban on a particular occupation? I mean, i just got an invitation 3 days back from NSW

regards,
varun


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

Please see the list of NSW, SA has been closed and you can go to NSW state list and confirm the same.


http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf Link for 190

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf Link for 489

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Priya.S said:


> Please see the list of NSW, SA has been closed and you can go to NSW state list and confirm the same.
> 
> 
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf Link for 190
> ...


Hi Priya,

I have seen these two lists more than once everyday for the last 3 months :heh:
But do take a look at this:
Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

I am quoting the content here:

From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of very highly scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.

*NSW will not be inviting candidates in the following CSOL occupations : Primary School Teacher (241213), Retail Pharmacist (251513), Architectural Draftsperson (312111), Industrial Pharmacist (251512), Hospital Pharmacist (251511) and Architect (232111)


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> I have seen these two lists more than once everyday for the last 3 months :heh:
> But do take a look at this:
> ...


Varun,

Totally agree with you on this. Since you had 75 points you qualified as highly scored candidate in CSOL.

But how about the 65 pointers (60+5). Any idea or guess for that?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> varun86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Priya,
> ...


Vivek, 
I have been trying to figure out the bench mark for high points, never really got that info. I believe NSW wants to keep it that way. 
My advice to anyone in the same boat as me would be to try and improve on English scores and lodge your EOI and keep it online asap. Besides, we all know that candidates with the same points are ranked chronologically on the EOI date. So you have a better chance if your EOI is older. Besides, I would suggest to go ahead and lodge one EOI per state which is likely to open up this year and keep it online 

Cheers, 
Varun


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my INVITATION email for NSW nomination yesterday. I paid the 300 aud application fee and applied for nomination. My details below :
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

Congrats for this. I am about to launch my EOI sometime this week.

I am on a similar situation as you are: 
Code - 262113 systems administrator 
PTE Score: 85 Overall (L89;R80;S90;W90)
ACS +ve: Jan11th. (Submitted ACS on Dec16th 2015) 
EOI: In process

I second all your posts wrt to the availability of our job code 262113. 

regards,
Raj


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Folks,

This is what I observe wrt to the Australian states in a nut shell:

ACT: Apply only if you have relatives sponsoring or employer sponsoring you even if your job code is 262113

SA: Apply for 262113 Job code if your score is 85+

Vic: This state is not nominating 262113 at least since the last year Quota reset period (July 2015)

NSW: This state is accepting 262113 applicants from the pool in the order of their rankings and the application launch date. Better, improve the PTE scores and launch for this states for those guys who want to apply for this state. 

Note: I also heard that for those folks who already got assessed as System Administrator by ACS and since this is not available and if you want to reassess, Visa authorities will certainly cross verify your ACS Skill change reapplication with your previous companies and if something is not found correct, there are high chances of Visa rejection and no reimbursement of Visa fee INR 1,80,000.

Please keep this in mind if you want to change job code from System Admin to CNSE, it requires that you show case atleast 60-70 % of Network Admin skills along with System Admin on your Roles,& Responsibilities.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Folks,
> 
> This is what I observe wrt to the Australian states in a nut shell:
> 
> ...


thanks raj, I hope the best option is to wait for some more time. My consultant also told me that wait till April. Most probably the states will open for our occupation.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Purna said:


> "
> Hi,
> Could you please confirm if NSW sponsoring for "System Administrator" ?
> 
> ...


Yes Purna. They are conditionally sponsoring. Even South Australia is sponsoring but you will need to have 85+ Points in DIBP Points test. 

regards,
Raj


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi Rajnath,
> 
> When you calculate your points, do keep in mind that ACS deducts some years from your total work experience depending on factors such as your education etc. For me they deducted 4 yrs out of my total of 7 and half years.. So, I come in the 3-5 years skilled employment bracket.
> 
> ...


Too bad man! I think you missed another 5 points on DIBP score narrowly only by a few months

regards,
Raj


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

Any idea if 70 points including state sponsorship will result in an invite in stream 2 category ?

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

Varun, way to go ! For Rajnath and rest of you, good luck.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yikes!

I just checked my Mail. I got an invite for NSW.  only yesterday. Applied on Jan 22nd Got NSW invite on Jan 28th 2016


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I just checked my Mail. I got an invite for NSW.  only yesterday. Applied on Jan 22nd Got NSW invite on Jan 28th 2016


Congrats...I guess you had 75+ points...

You opened the gates of hope for us...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Off topic, can I modify my RnR to match some contents with 263111? Also for referrals, if I am getting it on letter head of the company, can it be signed by the manager or HR ONLY?
If Manger can, then please advice if the manager should be the "last reported to"? I have worked with 3 mangers in the same company and I am sure first 2 can definitely provide me the referral as per ACS format.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kevinj said:


> Any idea if 70 points including state sponsorship will result in an invite in stream 2 category ?
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


You will get a slight advantage if you 70 DIBP Points. Do you already have 20 points from your English score? If not attempt PTE-A to score higher DIBP Points to improve your chances of invitation 

BR,
Raj


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> You will get a slight advantage if you 70 DIBP Points. Do you already have 20 points from your English score? If not attempt PTE-A to score higher DIBP Points to improve your chances of invitation
> 
> BR,
> Raj


Nope, only have 10 points from English score [IELTS: L - 9, R,W,S -7]. Almost sure that, with IELTS, at least in one section it would be 7. I'm thinking of attempting PTE-A. From the looks of it, looks like with PTE-A also getting 20 points is a bit tricky.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kevinj said:


> Nope, only have 10 points from English score [IELTS: L - 9, R,W,S -7]. Almost sure that, with IELTS, at least in one section it would be 7. I'm thinking of attempting PTE-A. From the looks of it, looks like with PTE-A also getting 20 points is a bit tricky.
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


General Tips for PTE-A

*R:* As far as I felt, this is the most typical section of the entire test. This is almost equivalent to "Reading passage" section and making your choice on the GRE Examination. You need to be careful with this as you need to balance your time very well. Time would always run out and unlike IELTS Reading ability (You have the Reading paper in hand), you will not have a chance to come back and attempt the answer. Once you make a choice, you will have to move on. 

*L: *I suggest you to watch some Hollywood movies with English subtitles -easily available @ home if you watch Star movies/HBO. The reason is you need to adapt to different accents/dialects of the English language. You need to be very careful with "r" sounds. Americans stress a lot on this like: "arrrrrr". In British English, you would hardly hear it when they pronounce it. Eg: You would hardly hear the "r" letter in the word "hear" when they pronounce it. In American English you would hear it very clearly. That would make the entire difference on how you "Listen" to something on the test and write the answer. 

*S: *Speak slowly and pronounce each word clearly. We Indians have a habit of "chewing" the words when it comes to English. You need to clearly open your "Jaws" and talk slowly and clearly for the machine to understand and score you well. You don't have to put on any accent. Speak naturally. Talk to yourself in English and "think" in English rather than "converting" in your native tongue and analyzing. When you have to describe a Picture/graph, keep talking x-axis, y-axis, color of the objects etc. and speak within the context. Even if you miss describing certain points, the computer will still score you. 

*W: *if you have good vocabulary, it's the time to literally "Flaunt it" . But mind your Grammatical mistakes. Always strictly write your responses within the prescribed word limit of 200-300 words (luckily the system displays the word limit) and proof read your essays.

Rest all tips, you will get in plenty from YouTube/Google. Do some quality research and you will get along well with 20 points which is very useful to boost your chances to get invitation.

Practice the PTE-Academic Official guide and take the 3 tests supplied along with it on the CD-ROM. That is more than enough. It is available in the market for roughly around 700~800 Rupees at least 3 times cheaper than the same stuff Person prompts you to buy online.

Many people recommend to go to coaching institutes to score well. Well they are necessary for competitive exams valid in Indian context like CAT/GATE since you will need to compete and get a top rank. In my personal opinion, I feel coaching institutes are a huge money minting institutes and may not really help someone. If you go there to learn "English", there is no point in learning English from a non-native speaker when you are attempting to write a test set by the native speakers. On the internet, I tried some listening tests of certain "Coaching websites" and they contained sentences/paragraphs spoken by Indians that wouldn't take you anywhere except writing well in your school examination. Of course I tried the Free ones and not the paid ones and immediately felt I would have made them a bit richer if I spent my hard earned money on them. 

Above all, Time Management is the key to success in the PTE-A. If at all you want to take the PTE-A, just focus on what you are doing and don't get distracted by fellow test takers in the Testing center. You will come out with flying colors. 

BR,
Raj


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Very well written indeed Rajnath!!


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> General Tips for PTE-A
> 
> *R:* As far as I felt, this is the most typical section of the entire test. This is almost equivalent to "Reading passage" section and making your choice on the GRE Examination. You need to be careful with this as you need to balance your time very well. Time would always run out and unlike IELTS Reading ability (You have the Reading paper in hand), you will not have a chance to come back and attempt the answer. Once you make a choice, you will have to move on.
> 
> ...



Raj, very informative. Thanks for the comprehensive write up. Will help those who are confused about which test to take up.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

anybody got an invite yet?


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

rajat_delhi said:


> anybody got an invite yet?


Not yet, still waiting.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

Got an invite on 11 Feb ! Applied today.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kevinj said:


> Got an invite on 11 Feb ! Applied today.
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


Hi Kevin, 

Guess you applied for NSW only. Is your Job code also: 262113 ?

BR,
Raj


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Kevinj said:


> Got an invite on 11 Feb ! Applied today.
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


how much points you had Kevin?


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Kevinj said:


> Got an invite on 11 Feb ! Applied today.
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


Hello Kevin,

Congratulations!! What is your SRN? I was invited on 15 Jan and its 71xx

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Guess you applied for NSW only. Is your Job code also: 262113 ?
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

Yes only for NSW. Yes, job code is 262113.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> how much points you had Kevin?



70 points


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

varun86 said:


> Hello Kevin,
> 
> Congratulations!! What is your SRN? I was invited on 15 Jan and its 71xx
> 
> ...


Thanks. What I received earlier was an ITA. The application itself was approved today. I guess the SRN you are talking about is the number assigned after paying the visa fees ? If yes, I have not reached there yet.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

rajat_delhi said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks Rajat !


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Kevinj said:


> 70 points


Hi Kevin,

Is it 65+5 or 70+5 points for you.. I mean after adding the state nomination points or without it..


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Kevinj said:


> varun86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Kevin,
> ...


No Kevin, once you receive the invite to apply for nomination you gotta pay 300 dollars and fill up the application form.. Once your payment goes through you will receive a receipt and an acknowledgement email. This will have a 4 digit reference number called SRN. I wanted to know what was yours. Just the first 2 digits are enough. 

Cheers! 
Varun


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

*NSW Invite approved*

Fellow system admins,..

Got my state sponsorship approval this morning. Will be lodging the VISA application in a couple of days

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

varun86 said:


> Fellow system admins,..
> 
> Got my state sponsorship approval this morning. Will be lodging the VISA application in a couple of days
> 
> ...


Congrats. Which state? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

rajat_delhi said:


> Congrats. Which state?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


NSW of course!!


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Fellow system admins,..
> 
> Got my state sponsorship approval this morning. Will be lodging the VISA application in a couple of days
> 
> ...


Congrats bro..


----------



## Kevinj (Jan 29, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Is it 65+5 or 70+5 points for you.. I mean after adding the state nomination points or without it..


It is 65+5

Regards


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone received an invite recently?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Anyone received an invite recently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Yes I received on Feb 19th. About to apply

PCC and Meds not yet cleared

regards,
Raj


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Yes I received on Feb 19th. About to apply
> 
> PCC and Meds not yet cleared
> 
> ...


What they check in medical?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> What they check in medical?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


They check if you/accompanying family is a carrier of communicable diseases. They would also check if you have terminal illness and if you would potentially drain their Heavily subsidized/free Public Health Sponsor Systems after becoming a PR or their Citizen.

regards,
Raj


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> They check if you/accompanying family is a carrier of communicable diseases. They would also check if you have terminal illness and if you would potentially drain their Heavily subsidized/free Public Health Sponsor Systems after becoming a PR or their Citizen.
> 
> regards,
> Raj


Thanks,

I am diabetic will that be an issue?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Varun,

Are you done with PCC and Medicals 

Regards,
Raj


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I am diabetic will that be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


If there are no issues on Medical Grounds, they would not report to you and they straight away report to the High Commisoner's Office saying you are Medically Fit.. If there are any Health concerns, the Doc pulling out the report will keep you informed and possible course correction. 

In your case, being Diabetic is not a Major concern as many People working in the IT Sector already have one or the other types of Diabetes.

regards,
Raj


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> If there are no issues on Medical Grounds, they would not report to you and they straight away report to the High Commisoner's Office saying you are Medically Fit.. If there are any Health concerns, the Doc pulling out the report will keep you informed and possible course correction.
> 
> In your case, being Diabetic is not a Major concern as many People working in the IT Sector already have one or the other types of Diabetes.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot raj.

No I haven't receive an invite yet.was a bit curious that's it.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,

I have a question also related to system administrator category ANZSCO:62113, Although my area of expertise mainly related to the same category but I do intend to apply for ANZSCO:263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer but the problem is I got the reference letter as per ANZSCO:262113 requirement.

Confusion arises when I learned recently a friend of mine got approval for ANZSCO:263111 category however he has similar job as mine however he got the reference letter as per ANZSCO:263111 job description.

I want to know with the below job descriptions can I also go for ANZSCO:263111.

As a System Administrator, duties are:
• System administration including routine health checkups. Follow database/system startup/shutdown procedures during system maintenance.
• Backup administration ensuring daily backup tasks and validation of successful backup completion including restore verification. Create and implement backup policies. Responsible for archiving data for longer retention. Responsible for storage management.
• Create storage volumes for table space management.
• Basic troubleshooting and open service requests with vendors to resolve any system issue which is beyond system administrator control.
• Provide logs requested by vendors for troubleshooting. Arrange to apply upgrade patches or to fix any specific issues upon vendor request and recommendation.
• Install security and monitoring tools. Provide Information as per the internal or external auditor request to ensure the security measures carried by Data Security Control department.
• Simulate disaster recovery solution to ensure its functionality.
• Create and maintain system handbooks based on its system functionality and business application needs. Maintain systems inventory.
• Provide all the prerequisites to the vendor including power, install location and network connectivity.
• Arrange with the vendor to perform the preventive maintenance tasks. Routine visits to Computer Rooms / Data Center to ensure the cleanliness and adequate environment such as room temperature and also to keep record of the room area for future expansion.

looking forward for the suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Submission made on 18th April and received an email for additional information required as my ACS has expired and I had re-applied before the nomination. Received the approved ACS and forwarded it to them last week. Case officer assigned to me is Maria Estrada.

Would like to know the processing time after the NSW nomination is made to know the outcome.

Thanks,
Asha


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submission made on 18th April and received an email for additional information required as my ACS has expired and I had re-applied before the nomination. Received the approved ACS and forwarded it to them last week. Case officer assigned to me is Maria Estrada.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Received my NSW approval yesterday. 

Thanks,
Asha


----------



## parag7732 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone, ACS evaluated my skills under this code 262113....Is it worth to prepare for PTE/IELTS or should I forget it ?


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

parag7732 said:


> Hello Everyone, ACS evaluated my skills under this code 262113....Is it worth to prepare for PTE/IELTS or should I forget it ?




For which code did you submit your application ?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my NSW approval yesterday.
> 
> ...


Did you get NSW approval for 262113 ?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

varun86 said:


> NSW of course!!


Hi Varun,

I see that 262113 is not listed in the 190 skill list for NSW. 

Are they giving invite even if skill is not listed ? Or am I missing someghing?

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my NSW approval yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats Aadarsh !

Did you get approval for 262113 ?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> I see that 262113 is not listed in the 190 skill list for NSW.
> 
> ...


Guys I just learnt about stream 2. Please ignore my question.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Congrats Aadarsh !
> 
> Did you get approval for 262113 ?


Aadarsh, if you have got approval for 262113, can you please mention your score / dates etc. Like 65+5 or 70+5 ?


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi... Yes 😀



goauzzie said:


> Did you get NSW approval for 262113 ?


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

goauzzie said:


> Aadarsh, if you have got approval for 262113, can you please mention your score / dates etc. Like 65+5 or 70+5 ?


Hi goauzzie,

My score was 60+5 and looks like my application came through stream 2.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi goauzzie,
> 
> 
> 
> My score was 60+5 and looks like my application came through stream 2.




That's excellent, congrats!

I'm hoping for the same. Currently have my EOI in with 65+5.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi goauzzie,
> 
> My score was 60+5 and looks like my application came through stream 2.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

After Aadarsh's invite, we have hope. I have 65+5 points currently, but may make it 70+5 after I get my ACS results this week. 

But the interesting thing is :

Aadarsh 60+5 has got invite on 17th May [Correct me if I am wrong].
But at the same time Ryan 65+5, who had filed EOI on 2-May did not get invite.

Does this mean that NSW is looking for something else apart from the total points ?

Aadarsh - please don't take offence. I am just trying to understand how the invitation process works. Good luck for your journey to down under.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> After Aadarsh's invite, we have hope. I have 65+5 points currently, but may make it 70+5 after I get my ACS results this week.
> 
> But the interesting thing is :
> 
> ...



From what I can see, Aadarsh submitted EOI in the middle of April, I submitted beginning of May. There haven't been any 190 ITA's sent out by NSW since I've submitted mine.

Hopeful for this Friday, as they should now be finalising the last approvals and invites for the 2015-2016 immigration year.

Otherwise it's wait for July I guess...


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> From what I can see, Aadarsh submitted EOI in the middle of April, I submitted beginning of May. There haven't been any 190 ITA's sent out by NSW since I've submitted mine.
> 
> Hopeful for this Friday, as they should now be finalising the last approvals and invites for the 2015-2016 immigration year.
> 
> Otherwise it's wait for July I guess...



Ryan,

Even if a candidate has submitted his EOI much earlier, the system should see the highest ranked candidates on the day of the selection/nomination invitation. Here is the transcript from NSW official website which supports my claim. 

Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of the *highest* scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* 

However, it is possible that they rank the EOI's which are submitted before a certain date [say Apr 30], even if they decide to send the official invite only on 17th May.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Yes, but there have been no invites yet since I submitted EOI. Aadarsh received an invite in April already, before I even applied. From what I can see anyway.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

I got it. It appears that Aadarsh got his SS Nomination mail much earlier, and got the approval on 17th May.

It is very likely that Aadarsh got his SS Nomination mail much earlier that 2nd May when Ryan submitted his EOI. 

So the system is working well.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> Yes, but there have been no invites yet since I submitted EOI. Aadarsh received an invite in April already, before I even applied. From what I can see anyway.


Okay. Do you mean that there have been no invites for any skill code since 2nd May or only for 262113.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Even if a candidate has submitted his EOI much earlier, the system should see the highest ranked candidates on the day of the selection/nomination invitation. Here is the transcript from NSW official website which supports my claim.
> 
> ...


NSW never mentioned they will invite highest scoring candidate under stream2.

This is what mentioned on their website:

Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Okay. Do you mean that there have been no invites for any skill code since 2nd May or only for 262113.


There haven't been any invites for subclass 190 for NSW yet in May. This Friday will most likely be the last mass invites to go out, then they'll sort through the nominations in June before the new immigration year starts in July.

That's my thinking anyway...


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> NSW never mentioned they will invite highest scoring candidate under stream2.
> 
> This is what mentioned on their website:
> 
> ...



It appears that they have. 

Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
*Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations**

The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.
*
Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of the highest scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.*

*NSW will not be inviting candidates in the following CSOL occupations : Primary School Teacher (241213), Retail Pharmacist (251513), Architectural Draftsperson (312111), Industrial Pharmacist (251512), Hospital Pharmacist (251511) and Architect (232111).

NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation under either of these streams.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

As far as I know there are three system admins from this forum who will be expecting invite this friday, if it happens.

Here is my ranking/based on score and date of EOI.

perianchelian - 75 points
ryan.rich 70 points
goauzzie 70 points 

Good luck to each of us.


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

ryan.rich said:


> From what I can see, Aadarsh submitted EOI in the middle of April, I submitted beginning of May. There haven't been any 190 ITA's sent out by NSW since I've submitted mine.
> 
> Hopeful for this Friday, as they should now be finalising the last approvals and invites for the 2015-2016 immigration year.
> 
> Otherwise it's wait for July I guess...


Guys.... My EOI was submitted in Sep 2014 FYI and I got the invite from NSW in April 2016. In fact I had lost hope and was gearing up to try via another job code '263111' when this came in as a big surprise!!!!

Now getting ready for visa application process 😀


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Guys.... My EOI was submitted in Sep 2014 FYI and I got the invite from NSW in April 2016. In fact I had lost hope and was gearing up to try via another job code '263111' when this came in as a big surprise!!!!
> 
> Now getting ready for visa application process 😀



Glad to know.

I am also planning to get reassessed in 263111, if this does not work out.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

I received my updated ACS today, have increased points by 5.

I wish that all of us get invite whenever it happens next wee or next month.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Guys.... My EOI was submitted in Sep 2014 FYI and I got the invite from NSW in April 2016. In fact I had lost hope and was gearing up to try via another job code '263111' when this came in as a big surprise!!!!
> 
> Now getting ready for visa application process 😀



Ohh I read again, its Sep 2014 and not Sep 2015. Wow, you are one lucky guy.

I remember that in July 2014, the NSW SS for the whole year were gone in 35 minutes.
At that point I had 55 + 5, and when they revised in Aug, 262113 was gone.

Now we have a very very very slight chance in stream 2.

Almost 2 years, and I have made 70 + 5 now. Thanks to PTE and added experience. 

Long journey so far !!


----------



## rameshverma85 (Mar 30, 2016)

*System Administrator*

Dear All, 


I got my ACS+ve at Jan 2016 after that i lodged EOI for nsw on 11 April. My total point is 60. Can any one tell me, for how much time i have to wait for get invitation?

Thanks


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

rameshverma85 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I got my ACS+ve at Jan 2016 after that i lodged EOI for nsw on 11 April. My total point is 60. Can any one tell me, for how much time i have to wait for get invitation?
> ...


60 is with SS or without ?


----------



## rameshverma85 (Mar 30, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> 60 is with SS or without ?


with ss:fingerscrossed:


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

rameshverma85 said:


> goauzzie said:
> 
> 
> > 60 is with SS or without ?
> ...


With 55+5 chances are less. I am sure there are many 60+5 in queue. One EOI from 2014 60+5 received nomination in April. Try to improve score by getting 79+ each in PTE.


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

*262113 - nsw190*

Hi fellow aspirants, I've submitted my EOI to NSW on 6th of May and by going through various forum posts, I believe that a score of 60+5 might take about four months to yield an invitation. Is there any System Admin here with a similar score and have received an invitation or have an idea about the possible duration for it?

And about the selection among CSOL/Stream2 applicants, I understand that only high ranking ones will be invited but is there any quota for each occupation and how many invites to CSOL candidates during every draw?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

sudhaeci said:


> Hi fellow aspirants, I've submitted my EOI to NSW on 6th of May and by going through various forum posts, I believe that a score of 60+5 might take about four months to yield an invitation. Is there any System Admin here with a similar score and have received an invitation or have an idea about the possible duration for it?
> 
> And about the selection among CSOL/Stream2 applicants, I understand that only high ranking ones will be invited but is there any quota for each occupation and how many invites to CSOL candidates during every draw?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.



With 60+5 you some chance, but we cannot be sure about it. There was one 60+5 invite in April, but he had filed is EOI on Sep 2014 (yes 2014). So if there are any 60+5 pointers who have raised an EOI from then till now, and forgotten about it, they will get the invite before you.

Right now there are at least three members with 65+5 or higher, in queue, who are members of this forum.

There is no defined quota for Stream 2.

I suggest you try improving your score for better chances. 

Good luck.


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have applied to NSW on Feb 12th 2016 under 262113 and currently awaiting for an invite.

Overall points including state sponsor - 70


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

harshavenu99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied to NSW on Feb 12th 2016 under 262113 and currently awaiting for an invite.
> 
> Overall points including state sponsor - 70


Hi Harsh,

The process of 190 is kinda in hold for now.
You should be getting it in the month of July.

For my case it took 4 months for invite..you can check the same in my signature.

But in your case it will be sooner as you have 70 points.. Btw it's 65+5 or 70+5?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Vivsontime, (Sorry couldn't get your name)

It's 65 + 5.

Thanks for the information. I was worried if I had done something wrong on my end. Your post gave me hopes


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

harshavenu99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied to NSW on Feb 12th 2016 under 262113 and currently awaiting for an invite.
> 
> Overall points including state sponsor - 70


Harsha...I am going to give you some serious news. 

There was a 60+5 invite on 15th of april this year . Which is lower than your score, which means that it is very likely that you were already invited.

Please open the mailbox of the mail id using which you filled your EOI, and search for "skillselect". 

Please update us too. If you have not been invited already, it would mean that invites are not based on ranking or points.


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have sad news. My invite was received on March 9th and was sent to spam. I see it today and the link is expired 

Does it mean I have blown my chances of migration? (Sulking while I type this post)


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

harshavenu99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have sad news. My invite was received on March 9th and was sent to spam. I see it today and the link is expired
> 
> Does it mean I have blown my chances of migration? (Sulking while I type this post)


Just send an email to DIBP..make some story that you sick or something...

Let's see what they have for you..otherwise file a new eoi..you will be invited soon against the New eoi...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

harshavenu99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have sad news. My invite was received on March 9th and was sent to spam. I see it today and the link is expired
> 
> Does it mean I have blown my chances of migration? (Sulking while I type this post)


Sorry to hear that.  I think you'll have to lodge a new EOI, not sure how it will affect your chances that you let your invite slip.

Guys, best bet is to log into SkillSelect every week and check the status or search your spam folders.

SkillSelect says "Submitted" after lodging your EOI which changes to "Invited" once they send your ITA.


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Ryan,

The status does not change and I guess there is bug in the system. It still shows as submitted.


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

I missed thanking you guys. If it was not for you, I would not have gone back in time and checked thinking that they haven't sent me anything. I guess, there is still hope. I have reached out to them hoping they do something. If not, I would reapply today and wait for an invite in the month if July when the new financial year begins.

Big thanks . 

It's not over, till it's over .


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys,

I spoke to them and explained the issue. This does happen and I got an invite .

Cheers


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I think you'll have to lodge a new EOI, not sure how it will affect your chances that you let your invite slip.
> 
> Guys, best bet is to log into SkillSelect every week and check the status or search your spam folders.
> 
> SkillSelect says "Submitted" after lodging your EOI which changes to "Invited" once they send your ITA.


The status on EOI will change only after nomination approval. But when you receive nomination email, the status does not change.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

harshavenu99 said:


> I missed thanking you guys. If it was not for you, I would not have gone back in time and checked thinking that they haven't sent me anything. I guess, there is still hope. I have reached out to them hoping they do something. If not, I would reapply today and wait for an invite in the month if July when the new financial year begins.
> 
> Big thanks .
> 
> It's not over, till it's over .


Glad I was of help. You owe me a coffee in Sydney, whenever I make it. 

So have they asked you to apply for nomination based on that email on 9th of March.


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Buddy,

They have sent me a new invite with the revised expiry dates and clearly telling me that this is the last time they would send me the invite for this EOI.

Invitation date : 16 June 2016.


----------



## gsingh91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I was going through this thread and was quite interesting to read. I am also planning to apply for system administrator 262113 and right now openings are closed and will reopen after 1 July. Currently preparing for PTE exam.

I have few queries. I have done 3 yrs diploma in computer science with 8 years of experience and as far i have read 6 years will be deducted from experience ? and second thing , i have also done correspondence Bsc (IT) and completed in 2013. Can i also show my Bsc in education ? and will any of my experience will count ? 

regards
Gurpreet~


----------



## mr.prithviraj (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Rajnath,


I am in process of Skills Assessment. I have more than 8 years experience as system support engineer for Microsoft Servers, Virtualization, Storage and Networking. 

In my Offer letter and Experience letter, designation is "System Support Engineer"

Please guide me which skills code i have to use for my profession.

Thanks in advance for your valuable response.

Raj


----------



## harshavenu99 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Vivsontime,

That's a nice idea. I am not sure if we are allowed to share numbers here. I will share my email-Id and we can share numbers there if that is okay.

Email ID : <[B]SNIP[/B]> *- see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

mr.prithviraj said:


> Hi Rajnath,
> 
> 
> I am in process of Skills Assessment. I have more than 8 years experience as system support engineer for Microsoft Servers, Virtualization, Storage and Networking.
> ...


I hope you know that system admin is listed in stream 2, and the chances are very less.

I suggest you try for System Analyst or Computer network and systems administrator. Both of these are in sol thus chances for 189.


----------



## rameshverma85 (Mar 30, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Harsha...I am going to give you some serious news.
> 
> There was a 60+5 invite on 15th of april this year . Which is lower than your score, which means that it is very likely that you were already invited.
> 
> ...


Everyone please tell me, how much chance of mine to get the EOI invitation? I have already applied the EOI 11 March 2016 with 55+5 point. is it any chance to get invitation soon?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

rameshverma85 said:


> Everyone please tell me, how much chance of mine to get the EOI invitation? I have already applied the EOI 11 March 2016 with 55+5 point. is it any chance to get invitation soon?


To be honest with you, 55+5 is very less chance.

Since 60+5 pointers are also waiting for long.

The only way it can happen if there are no 60+5 pointers left and they desperately want too invite someone.

What's your points breakup?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sprule (Jul 26, 2016)

Guys!!

I would like to understand how skill assessment work? I mean my total years of relevant experience is 6 Years 6 months & my Bachelor's degree doesn't support my experience, i am eligible for 262113 & like to contribute my point to my wife who is primary in our case. 

Need your wise advise if the total experience is fine to ahead for skill assessment. I don't want my hard earn money to go waste in case the ACS count 0 points.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

sprule said:


> Guys!!
> 
> I would like to understand how skill assessment work? I mean my total years of relevant experience is 6 Years 6 months & my Bachelor's degree doesn't support my experience, i am eligible for 262113 & like to contribute my point to my wife who is primary in our case.
> 
> Need your wise advise if the total experience is fine to ahead for skill assessment. I don't want my hard earn money to go waste in case the ACS count 0 points.


Please consult Summary of Criteria + ACS skills assessment guidelines and after that if you have any confusion do revert back to the forum.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Hurray!!! Received our grant yesterday  Phew...!!!! It was a real long journey and I'm glad it turned out to be fruitful. Thanks to each and everyone who had helped me throughout...

Wishing all the applicants Best of Luck..!!!

Regards,
Asha


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello All,

My sister in law is trying for PR under system administrator category. I couldn't find this occupation in NSW CSOL list. But from this thread I understood that it is in stream2. 

How to check stream 2 occupation list? Could anyone help me?

Thank you.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

jayprabu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My sister in law is trying for PR under system administrator category. I couldn't find this occupation in NSW CSOL list. But from this thread I understood that it is in stream2.
> 
> ...


Hello Jayprabu,

Actually the Code for System Administrator is: 262113. NSW considers applicants having higher scores under stream 2. Sometimes they announce under the official NSW website. Some other times, you just apply with your Points and your EOI Application will be in the pool waiting to be picked based on demand/vacant posistions left in NSW and the Points you achieved relative to the points score of some other candidates in the same pool. In short, So who ever first comes first with higher points will get the invite first 

regards,
Raj


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Raj,

Thank you very much for the information.

Regards,
Jayanthi



Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Jayprabu,
> 
> Actually the Code for System Administrator is: 262113. NSW considers applicants having higher scores under stream 2. Sometimes they announce under the official NSW website. Some other times, you just apply with your Points and your EOI Application will be in the pool waiting to be picked based on demand/vacant posistions left in NSW and the Points you achieved relative to the points score of some other candidates in the same pool. In short, So who ever first comes first with higher points will get the invite first
> 
> ...


----------



## sreekdlr (Dec 19, 2016)

Can anyone please help me in this..?

I'm an accountant with B com Degree. On checking CPA criteria, these subjects are there in my course which matching i felt with the compulsory subjects listed on the site.. How can i know is this correct or not? or am i eligible with this?

1. Basic Accounting : Financial Accounting and Business Statistics

2. Cost & Management Accounting : Cost Accounting, Financial Management, Theory and practice of auditing, Management Accounting

3, Financial Accounting : Financial management, Functional management

4. Financial Management : Business organisation & management, Environmental Studies

5. Business Law : Company law, Industrial law, International Finance & Foreign Exchange

6. Economics : Environmental Studies, Principles of Economics, Economic Envionment in India

7. Statistics : Financial Accounting and business statistics

Please help..!!


----------



## pratikv1306 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi,

I have completed my BSc in Computer Science and also Masters in Systems Engineering (Work Integrated Learning Program of 4 years). I have done my ACS once and below is the result:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of
the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science in Systems Engineering from xxxx completed xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from xxxx completed xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

However, ACS has deducted 4 years of work experience out of 7 years. 

Is it ok if i apply for ACS again, this time for a different ANZSCO code 263111.

Thanks,
Pratik


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pratikv1306 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my BSc in Computer Science and also Masters in Systems Engineering (Work Integrated Learning Program of 4 years). I have done my ACS once and below is the result:
> 
> ...


If you can get assessed, then yes. It's surprising you got 2621 when you did BSc in Computer Science so occupation with major.

I think you might get more work exp years and chance for 189 under 2631, but it all depends on your ability to get assessed as 263111.

Just curious, why were you assessed as 2621 having Bsc in Computer Science ?


----------



## pratikv1306 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi,

I had applied for 263111 then but maybe due to some mismatch in the keywords in the statutory declaration, ACS recommended me to go ahead with either Systems Administrator or ICT support engineer. Thus I had to select Systems Administrator then. This ACS was done in April 2016.

Now with the help of my migration consultant, I have managed to prepare another statutory declaration which matches the 263111 keywords. However, I'm worried that if I do the ACS again, they might raise questions regarding differences in previous application and this one and might result in negative outcome.

Can you please suggest on this.

Thanks,
Pratik.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rameshverma85 said:


> Everyone please tell me, how much chance of mine to get the EOI invitation? I have already applied the EOI 11 March 2016 with 55+5 point. is it any chance to get invitation soon?




Hi Ramesh, have you received an invite? I saw some invitations for 55+5 in May in 2017 for this job code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratikv1306 (Jun 23, 2017)

pratikv1306 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for 263111 then but maybe due to some mismatch in the keywords in the statutory declaration, ACS recommended me to go ahead with either Systems Administrator or ICT support engineer. Thus I had to select Systems Administrator then. This ACS was done in April 2016.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Can someone please share your suggestions on this.

Regards
Pratik


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

pratikv1306 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please share your suggestions on this.
> 
> ...


Hello Pratik,

To answer your questions, How Many years of Experience you have ? How many years were you designated as a "System Administrator" or "IT Support Engineer" or as a "Network Administrator" ? 

Let's say if you pass through ACS as 263111 this Time, Even if you apply as 263111 "Computer Networks and System Engineer" just because it's widely accepted in all states and it's flexible and waiting Times are less compared to 190 Visa, at the Time of Lodgment of Visa, your application may be thoroughly verified with all previous Employers by the Australian High Commissioner Office and then a decision will be arrived at. 

So if you did a Sys Admin nothing wrong in going for it and applying for a 190 Visa. Provided, you need to have a High score either through Work Experience or English Language Skills. If you have more than 10+ Years, you would likely get 15 points (Max) for Work Experience. Age 25 Points, PTE Score Minimum 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, State Nomination : 5 Points, totally you would have 70 points and you would have bright chance to apply for the States of NSW (Stream 2 High score Category) or South Australia under state Nomination category for 262113 Job Code. Realistically speaking these are the only 2 states (Sydney and Adelaide) where a System Administrator has some scope of finding a Job. Go to seek.com.au and search for System Administrator or Network Admin jobs to find where Jobs are published as per the respective City/State. You will get a fair idea. Actually other states may also offer System Administrator Jobs but there have been no invitations since a long time. 

Let's say if you have total 10+Years, and 5 Years is CNSE and rest is system Administrator/ Support Engineer and even though you can claim maximum points there is no guarantee from ACS that they will recommend you to apply for CNSE category in their Letter. On the other hand, if your experience carries a weightage of more than 90% CNSE Role in all the companies you have so far worked and if you feel that only wordings/Key words were wrong previously, you may write an Email to ACS showing your Designation in the company as proof while approaching them again. They will most probably accept it and recommend you for a CNSE Role. 

Above all, please be as accurate as possible when you declare your R & R as your Back ground may be verified either by DIBP/AHC at any stage after Lodging Visa before an eventual Grant. 


regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## pratikv1306 (Jun 23, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Pratik,
> 
> To answer your questions, How Many years of Experience you have ? How many years were you designated as a "System Administrator" or "IT Support Engineer" or as a "Network Administrator" ?
> 
> ...




Hi Rajnath,

Thanks for your response.

I have been working with Infra implementation role which is a mix of CNSE & Systems Administrator. The details are as follows:
Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 points
Qualification - 15 points
Work Experience - 6 years 9 months out of which ACS has deducted 4 years for suitability.
This work experience includes 9 months of Australia work experience as well.

Yes, as you rightly said, Systems Admin has much less opportunity as compared to CNSE while applying for 189 / 190. Also, all my colleagues who have been working with me and have got their PR have applied for CNSE only.

In my earlier application, i had prepared the R&R on my own without any expert supervision or review which is why they had evaluated me as suitable for Systems Admin. Now, the one that i have created is in concurrence with my Immigration agent and his team has checked and confirmed that we are good to apply for CNSE.

I am still working with my first company only and there has been no change yet (except internal movements).

Thus, i am in 2 minds - whether i should apply for CNSE with ACS or again apply for Systems Admin to add my work experience (since my last ACS result was issued in Apr 2016).

Appreciate your suggestions on this.

Regards
Pratik.


----------



## ankur_gam_22 (Apr 10, 2017)

I applied for EOI on 22nd June for System Admin with 70 points total. But till now no Invite. How much total time it will take any suggestion please.


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

ankur_gam_22 said:


> I applied for EOI on 22nd June for System Admin with 70 points total. But till now no Invite. How much total time it will take any suggestion please.


Update your case on the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 that way you will be able to track the invitation trends


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I am going to apply fro ACS 262113. It comes under STSOL could someone help me if this Job category is still open and PR Visa could be applied with this category.

thanks
Raj kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply fro ACS 262113. It comes under STSOL could someone help me if this Job category is still open and PR Visa could be applied with this category.
> 
> ...


As this Anzsco code is under STSOL as you have rightly said, you cannot apply for the same under 189

You have to get sponsored by the state under 190

Check which states sponsor this category and apply to them individually or submit an EOI in Skillselect and wait for an invite


Cheers


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

pratikv1306 said:


> Hi Rajnath,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratik,

Did you go ahead with the ACS assessment again? Will ACS allow a change of statuary declaration that has already been provided in the earlier assessment.
Please let me know the results and status now.

-Diyan


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

pratikv1306 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for 263111 then but maybe due to some mismatch in the keywords in the statutory declaration, ACS recommended me to go ahead with either Systems Administrator or ICT support engineer. Thus I had to select Systems Administrator then. This ACS was done in April 2016.
> 
> ...


Pratik,

Please let me know whether you were a success in writing and assessing your R&R for 2631?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Jayprabu,
> 
> Actually the Code for System Administrator is: 262113. NSW considers applicants having higher scores under stream 2. Sometimes they announce under the official NSW website. Some other times, you just apply with your Points and your EOI Application will be in the pool waiting to be picked based on demand/vacant posistions left in NSW and the Points you achieved relative to the points score of some other candidates in the same pool. In short, So who ever first comes first with higher points will get the invite first
> 
> ...


Hello Rajnath,

I can see good positive vibes from your responses for System Admins looking for 190 Visa. I am new aspirant and I would like to apply for Australian visa 189 or 190. 
I have 10 years of experience and I am 31 years old. I did not get positive response from Wipro (My first employer) for my detailed roles and responsibilities for 5 years. They are saying that they no longer give detailed experience letters to employees anymore. 
What are my options here ? I worked in Wipro Delhi and now I moved to Chennai. It has been five years now and I barely know if my managers are still there.
I saw option in ACS guidelines to produce STATUTORY DECLARATIONS from my old managers. But I am not sure I can get that now.
What are my other options to submit experience letter to ACS ?

Thanks,


----------



## GU860707 (Aug 18, 2018)

theariezman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question also related to system administrator category ANZSCO:62113, Although my area of expertise mainly related to the same category but I do intend to apply for ANZSCO:263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer but the problem is I got the reference letter as per ANZSCO:262113 requirement.
> 
> ...



Hello Ariez,

I am exactly at same page.
Could you please provide me your mail address so that i can be clear on it.

Regards
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

GU860707 said:


> Hello Ariez,
> 
> I am exactly at same page.
> Could you please provide me your mail address so that i can be clear on it.
> ...


Hi

I tried to inbox you my email but you have not allowed to do the inbox. Anyway were you able to resolve your issue.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GU860707 (Aug 18, 2018)

theariezman said:


> Hi
> 
> I tried to inbox you my email but you have not allowed to do the inbox. Anyway were you able to resolve your issue.
> 
> ...


Hello Ariezman,

Thanks for your reply.
I am working as backup and Storage admin in MNC.
So i would like to know for which code i should apply and what will be the job description?

r u done with your ACS.
If yes then could you please help me with your ACS materials for job description.

id is gurpreetsingh.7786 at the rate gmail dot com.


----------



## paradiseau (Jun 23, 2018)

*Difficulty in finding admin job*

Hi,

I am facing difficulty in finding administrative officer job in Melbourne. 
I have ten years of extensive experience as an administrator at a University and my qualifications are bachelors and masters in Electronics Engineering. 
I have also worked as a visiting faculty(casual teacher).

Can anyone tell me where am I lacking? 
It is quite disappointing.


----------



## AustraliaDream (Mar 26, 2019)

Any hopes for Sysadmin 262113 - 190 , also from last 4 years the people started working on AWS cloud , which involves Sysadmins to perform network operations, such as Subnetting, Fastcnnect setup, VPN, VCN setup, ACLs, Security lists ec.. with this can they claim 263111 for CNSE? 

i'm preparing my declaration for ACS evaluation and just wondering how to go about it.


----------



## AustraliaDream (Mar 26, 2019)

Any hopes for Sysadmin 262113 - 190 , also from last 4 years the people started working on AWS cloud , which involves Sysadmins to perform network operations, such as Subnetting, Fastcnnect setup, VPN, VCN setup, ACLs, Security lists ec.. with this can they claim 263111 for CNSE? 

i'm preparing my declaration for ACS evaluation and just wondering how to go about it.


----------

